
Show HN: Rent This Look - ignorant
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/developer/dashboard/g07401231725744705842
======
mtmail
The link goes to your developer dashboard, not to the app/extension detail
page
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/developer/dashboard/..](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/developer/dashboard/..).

~~~
ignorant
Thanks. Will remove and repost

